#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  verkracht door een leerkracht

## lella karima

[GLOW=skyblue]een korte verhaaltje ik hoop dat jullie het leuk zullen vinden??  [/GLOW] 





Elise, opstaan! Riep mn moeder vanonder aan de trap. Verschrikt keek ik op. 7:50 uur gaf de wekker aan. Snel schoot ik in mn kleren, borstelde mn haar, poetste mn tanden en waste mn gezicht. Mn tas had ik de vorige avond al ingepakt dus die moest ik gelukkig niet nog eens gaan inpakken. Ik pakte hem gauw en snelde naar beneden.
Mam heb je mn sleutels gezien? Vroeg ik ongeduldig. Mn moeder glimlachte. Ik zei toch dat je niet op tijd zou kunnen opstaan als je die film zou afkijken? Zei mn moeder op de toon van ik heb weer gelijk. Mam! Ik ben al laat.
Achter je op de kast. O enne ik kom wat later thuis. Ik moet overwerken. Zei ze met een sip gezicht. Er ligt nog een pizza in de diepvries.
Ok. Zei ik met mn blik op de keukenklok. Ik moet nu echt gaan. Ik pakte de sleutels van de kast en gaf mn moeder snel een kus.
Eenmaal op de fiets moest ik aan mn moeder denken. Sinds mn vader was vertrokken werkte ze zich echt kapot. Ik was steeds vaker alleen thuis. 
Elise! Wacht!!! Ik keek achterom en zag dat Janine kwam aanfietsen. Ik minderde vaart en al snel fietste ze naast me. He sorry dat ik zo laat ben Zei Janine helemaal buiten adem. Ik had me verslapen en
Het is al goed onderbrak ik haar. Ik heb mezelf ook verslapen. Ik keek naar haar. Pas toen zag ik dat haar pols helemaal in het verband verwikkeld was. Wat heb jij nou??? Riep ik uit. Janine begon te lachen. Het is maar een gekneusde pols hoor, ik ga niet dood. Ook ik moest nu lachen. Sorry, jij hebt nog nooit een schrammetje opgelopen en dan nu ineens dat verband. Ze glimlachte. Ik was wezen skaten. Martin vroeg me mee naar de skatebaan. Ik denk dat ik iets te enthousiast ben geweest. 
Hoe laat is het eigenlijk? Vroeg ze kort daarna. Ik keek op mn horloge. Kut! Het is al vijf voor halfnegen! Zei ik angstig. We komen te laat. Zei ik terwijl ik harder begon te fietsen. Het wordt ons eerste te laat briefje hoor. Je hoeft niet zo bang te kijken. Zei Janine terwijl ze me probeerde bij te houden. We hebben Gerard. Die doet niet aan te laat briefjes weet je nog? Die geeft je op zn minst nog de straf om een opstel te schrijven van 5 a4-tjes.

Het schoolplein was helemaal leeg. De lessen waren al begonnen. We zetten onze fietsen in de stalling en renden naar binnen. Wat hebben we nu? Vroeg Janine. Gerard is wiskunde. Beantwoordde ik haar vraag. O ja, sorry.
We snelden naar het wiskundelokaal maar het lokaal was leeg. He, hoe kan dat nou? Dacht ik hard op.
Misschien in een ander lokaal, laten we naar de receptie gaan. Janine trok me mee.

In welk lokaal heeft 2W nu les? Vroeg Janine aan Martha die achter de receptie zat. Even kijken Lieve schatten, jullie zijn het eerste uur vrij. Gerard is ziek. De telefoonboom is ingeschakeld. Zijn jullie niet gebeld?
Nee. Zeiden Janine en ik tegelijk met een gerriteerd gezicht.
En nu? Vroeg ik haar. 
We zouden alvast naar gym kunnen gaan. Dan weten we in ieder geval zeker dat we op tijd komen. Janine keek me vragend aan. Ik moest denken aan Stewart, die gym gaf. Het was nog een jonge leraar en hij is erg populair bij de meisjes. Maar helemaal niet bij mij.
Is er wat? Vroeg Janine bezorgd. Je keek alsof je een spook zag. Zei ze nog steeds bezorgd.
Uhm nee ik Nee er is niets. Wat zou er moeten zijn. Hakkelde ik.
Weet je het zeker? Je kunt me alles vertellen h, dat weet je toch?
Ja dat weet ik. Zullen we nu gaan? We liepen zwijgend naar onze fietsen. Denkend over het gesprekje van net. Ik weet zelf ook wel dat ik mezelf een beetje afkeer van de buitenwereld. Maar daar heeft niemand toch wat mee te maken? De docenten op school proberen ook al met me te praten. Ik los mn eigen problemen wel op. Althans wat er op te lossen valt Heeft je moeder je rapport al gezien? Verbrak Janine de stilte. 
Nee. Ik moest er niet aan denken. Ik schaam me voor mn rapport. Ik kon niet eens normale cijfers halen. Ik heb zes onvoldoendes. Terwijl ik nog nooit op een rapport een onvoldoende had gehad. 
Het moet toch een keer gebeuren. Zei Janine. We zaten inmiddels al op de fiets. Ik bedoel, ze zal er ooit achterkomen dat jij dat hele rapport niet hebt laten zien.
Ik besefte wel dat ze gelijk had. Maar ik durfde gewoon niet. Mn moeder zou vragen hoe het kwam dat het zo slecht ging op school. En dan, wat zou ik dan moeten zeggen?
Janine, alsjeblieft Zou je alsjeblieft over iets anders willen praten? Iedereen heeft het over mn stille gedrag. Ik kan er gewoon niet meer tegen.
We zijn er. Zei Janine alsof ik haar niks gevraagd had. We zetten onze fietsen tegen het hek aan en liepen richting de ingang van de gymzaal. Ik wilde eigenlijk niet nu al naar binnen gaan maar dan zou Janine weer vragen waarome en dan zou ik niks kunnen antwoorden.
Kom je? Vroeg Janine.
Ja ik kom. Ik liep naar haar toe en samen liepen we de kleedkamer in. We kleedden ons alvast om. 
We liepen de zaal in, op zoek naar Stewart.
He dames! Stewart verscheen vanachter de bok. Wat doen jullie hier zo vroeg?
We waren het eerste uur vrij maar we zijn niet doorgebeld dus kwamen we alvast hierheen. Vertelde Janine.
n daar hebben jullie beiden wel zin in? Vroeg Stewart met nadruk op beide. Hij keek me een tijdje aan terwijl hij dat zei.
Ja tuurlijk. Antwoordde Janine weer.
Ok, nou nu jullie er toch zijn Janine zou jij de sleutels van Koen even naar hem brengen? Hij is ze hier vanochtend vergeten.
Waarom ook niet, waar is hij eigenlijk? Vroeg Janine.
Waarschijnlijk in de kantine. Maar hij kan ook in de gymzaal hierboven zijn.
Ok. Janine liep naar de deur. Kom je, Elise? Vroeg ze.
Tuurlijk, wat denk je nou, dat ik je alleen laat gaan? Antwoordde ik. Ik probeerde te lachen maar het lukte niet.

----------


## lella karima

Nee, Elise blijft hier. Zij moet mij helpen. Zei Stewart.
Maar Begon ik.
Het is al goed. Zei Janine terwijl ze de deur uitliep.
Nee dacht ik, ik wil hier niet blijven. Maar ik zei niets want ik zag dat Stewart ongeduldig werd.
Zo Janine weg Nu zijn wij hier nog met zn tweetjes. Dat vind jij niet zo erg h? Moet je nog vaak denken aan de vorige keren? Nou? Je hebt het toch niemand verteld h? Hij kwam steeds dichterbij. Ik deed een paar stappen naar achter.
Ik weet dat het leuk was, maar het is ons geheimpje, ok? Zei hij. Ik moest er niet aan denken. De vorige keren. Ik weet wat hij bedoelde. Het was verschrikkelijk. Ik wil niet dat het weer gebeurt. 
Hij begon me te betasten. Blijf van me af. Fluisterde ik. Hij ging verder. Nu probeerde hij me te zoenen. Ik keerde mijn hoofd weg. Hij sloeg me in mn gezicht. Ik voelde mn wang branden. Ik wil je geen pijn doen, dat weet je toch wel? Maar dan moet je wel lief zijn. Hij duwde me tegen de muur, zoende in mn nek en ritste langzaam mijn vestje open. Zeg dan dat je het wilt. Zei hij half hijgend.
Ik wil het niet. Ik wil het echt niet. Ik heb het nooit gewild. Ik probeerde de zinnen te schreeuwen maar van de angst fluisterde ik het. 
Hij stopte. Hij nam mn gezicht in zijn handen en keek me heel lang aan. Ik liet mn tranen de vrije loop.
Heb je het iemand verteld? Vroeg hij op dreigende toon. Nou?
Nee. Zei ik.
Je liegt! Hij sloeg me weer, maar nu op mn andere wang. Mn beide wangen brandden nu. Ik heb het niemand verteld. Huilde ik.
Waarom vragen die docenten dan zoveel aan mij, h? Weet jij misschien wat er met Elise is? Heb jij ook gemerkt dat Elise zo stil is in de les? Wil jij misschien proberen om met Elise te praten? En ga zo maar door. Ik word er gek van Elise! Fluisterde hij half. Hij liet nu mijn gezicht los en draaide zich om. Ik word er gek van! Hij pakt een kist op en gooide hem hard op de grond. Alle spullen rolden eruit. Ik trilde over mn hele lichaam. Janine zou elk moment binnen kunnen komen. Ergens wilde ik het wel, maar ergens ook weer niet. Hij keerde zich weer om naar mij. Ik weet wel waarom je slechte cijfers haalt. Zei hij nu rustig. Je denkt teveel aan mij. Dat is altijd zo als je verliefd bent hoor. Mar op den duur wen je aan die verliefdheid en komt alles weer goed. Hij keek me aan. Ik voelde zn lippen steeds dichterbij komen. En hij kuste me weer. Ik wilde mn hoofd wegkeren maar dacht aan de klappen die hij me net gegeven had. Ik hoorde voetstappen. Stewart waarschijnlijk ook want hij stopte. Ga je maar even opfrissen in de kleedkamer schat.
Ik wilde weten wie eraan kwam, maar er verscheen niemand. De voetstappen vervaagden. Ga maar gauw, voordat het Janine echt is die er aan komt. Zei Stewart. 
Ik liep steeds sneller. Bang dat hij me achterna zou gaan. Ik deed de kleedkamerdeur open en pakte mn spullen. Ik deed mn jas aan en liep naar mn fiets. Ik wilde hier weg. Het maakte niet uit waar, als het maar niet hier was.

Ik was de hele gymles weggebleven. Ook Frans had ik gemist. Het was nu half 1 en het vierde uur was bezig. Dat betekende dus dat ik een kwartier te laat was. We hadden nu Duits. Ik liep naar het lokaal zonder te laat briefje. Ik deed de deur open en voelde alle blikken op me gericht. Ik liep naar het bureau van Evelien.
Ik  ik moest ik was naar de orthodontist. Zei ik stotterend. Het klonk niet echt overtuigend. Ga maar zitten. Zei Evelien met een vriendelijk knikje. Ik liep naar een leeg tafeltje naast Janine en pakte mn spullen uit mn tas. Janine stootte me aan. Waar was je? Fluisterde ze.
Naar de ortho. Fluisterde ik terug.
Leugenaar. Zei ze kwaad en ze ging weer aan het werk.

De les was voorbij. Vergeten jullie hoofdstuk zes niet af te ronden, jullie hebben volgende week toets. Riep Evelien de klas achterna. 
Evelien keek me aan. Ik keek terug. Heb je even? Vroeg ze. Ik keek of ik Janine zag maar ze was nergens te bekennen. Evelien zocht mn blik op. Ja tuurlijk. Antwoordde ik. 
Ga zitten. Ze wees me een stoel aan en sloot de deur achter haar dicht. Ze ging tegenover me zitten.
Ik maak me zorgen. Begon ze zacht.
Nee h, krijgen we dat gezeur weer. Ik had het kunnen weten.
Ik weet dat je dit vaker hebt gehoord en misschien zijn het helemaal mijn zaken niet Ook de docenten maken zich zorgen, zelfs Janine maakt zich zorgen om je. Ging ze verder.
Ik keek naar de grond. Een traan biggelde naar beneden bij de naam Janine. Ze was mijn beste vriendin en ze wist van niets. Ik veegde de traan snel weg. Je bent zo stil in de les en je rommelt maar wat aan je werk. Zo was je eerst niet. Janine is vandaag in de pauze bij me langs geweest. Ze was helemaal overstuur omdat je zomaar weg was.
Ik moest weer denken aan Stewart. Aan al die keren dat hij me Kun je me vertellen waar je was? Ze zocht mn blik weer op.
Naar de orthodontist. Loog ik. Ze zuchtte. Kijk, ik wil je alleen maar helpen maar als je tegen me blijft liegen schieten we niks op.
Evelien verdiende geen leugens. Ik was een eind gaan fietsen. Vertelde ik nu naar waarheid. 
Zomaar onder schooltijd? 
Moest ik het nu vertellen? Stewart zei dat er iets met me gebeuren zou als ik mijn mond voorbij zou praten. Ik kan het niet, ik mag het niet. Weer zocht ze mn blik op. Ik mag het niet vertellen. Fluisterde ik. Ze keek nog bezorgder. Wat zeg je? Ze keek me vragend aan.
Ik mag het niet vertellen. Zeik harder nu.
Van wie niet? Niemand hoeft er achter te komen hoor. 
Ik keerde mijn gezicht weg
Je zit ergens mee, dat is duidelijk. Je moet iets kwijt, dat is niet zo erg.
Heb je me niet gehoord? Ik mag het niet! Ok? Ik kan het niet en ik mag het niet! Schreeuwde ik. Waarom laten jullie me gewoon niet met rust? Zit ik jullie in de weg of zo? Als dat zo is, vertel het me dan! Dan kan ik er tenminste iets aan doen. Boos stond ik op en liep de klas uit. Ik sloeg met een klap de deur dicht. 

Ik was op weg naar gym. Ik had weer een lesuur gemist nadat ik boos vertrokken was. Ik had spijt, spijt van mijn uitval tegen Evelien. Ze wilde me alleen maar helpen. Ik wilde het wel vertellen maar ik was bang.
Ik zette mijn fiets tegen het hek aan en keek om me heen of ik een klasgenootje zag. Niemand Ik zag al wel fietsen staan dus waarschijnlijk waren ze al binnen. Ik liep naar binnen en hoorde al stemmen van klasgenoten uit mijn klas. Voornamelijk meidenstemmen. 
Ik kleedde me om en wilde wachten op Janine, maar die negeerde me en ze liep alleen de zaal in. Ik volgde haar. Sorry. Zei ik. Ze keek me aan en liep naar een meidengroepje toe. Ik had het verpest

De gymles was onrustig verlopen ik wilde geen moment meer alleen met Stewart zijn dus ik liep snel door. 
Elise, heb je even tijd voor me? Vroeg Stewart.
Ikik moet gelijk naar huis. Ik keek om me heen, maar er was niemand meer. Iedereen w as al de kleedkamer ingelopen. Ik was weer alleen met hem. Zou jij die ballen even mee willen nemen naar de berging? Vroeg hij rustig.
Ik moet gelijk naar huis toe. Mijn stem trilde.
Het duurt maar een paar minuutjes hoor.  Zei hij nu ongeduldig.
Maar Begon ik.
Loop mee! Gebood hij me nu dreigend. Ik keek angstig naar de deur. Het was mijn enige kans voor ontsnapping. Stewart zag me kijken en duwde me richting de berging. Ik was bang en ik wilde schreeuwen maar dat lukte me niet. Laat me alsjeblieft gaan. Smeekte ik hem. Alsjeblieft
Hij grinnikte. Je wilt wel. En weet je wat? Omdat ik het de vorige keer niet kon afmaken maak ik het nu af Hij kwam dichterbij. Dat is nog een s lief van me h?
Ik duwde hem hard op de grond en rende weg. Ik struikelde. Hij pakte mijn enkel beet en trok me mee de berging nu in. Hij deed de deur achter zich dicht en kwam naar me toe. Dat was niet zo lief van je h. Sterker nog, Het was gemeen! Hij gooide me op de grond en ging naast me zitten. Hij pakte mijn handen vast en zoenden me vol op mijn mond. Ik gilde en begon te slaan en te stompen waar ik maar kon. Hij scheurde mijn 
T-shirt van mijn lijf Ik trilde van de angst, van de pijn en van de kou. Laat me los! Gilde ik nu hard. Ik voelde zijn hand over mn rug naar beneden glijden. Hij wilde mn broek uitdoen en zocht mijn knoop op. 
Ik zag de deur van de berging opengaan en daar stond Janine.
Haar gezicht verstarde toen ze ons zag. Even leek ze van de wereld te zijn maar ze kwam gauw bij zinnen.
Blijf van haar af!!! Vuile klootzak! Schreeuwde ze uit.
Stewart hoorde haar en stopte. Ik huilde. Stewart stond op. Het is niet wat het lijkt dat het is. Hij leek bang. We konden ons niet inhouden en Probeerde Stewart.
Ik geloof dat jij je niet kon inhouden, Stewart. Kom Elise. Ze nam me mee. 

We waren in de kleedkamer. Hoelang is dit al aan de gang? Vroeg Janine. 
Al een tijdje Zei ik zacht. Ik trok mijn kleren aan en was gestopt met huilen. Janine keek bezorgd, erg bezorgd. Ik ga het Evelien vertellen, ik doe het alleen of jij gaat met me mee. Sorry, maar het is voor je eigen bestwil.

Evelien sloot de deur. We zaten aan een tafel. Ik was zenuwachtig. Erg zenuwachtig. Mijn handen zweetten. 
Jullie wilden mij wat vertellen. Ik neem aan dat het over Elise gaat Begon Evelien met het gesprek. 
Ja. Zei Janine. Het gaat over Elise.
 Begin maar als je denkt dat je er klaar voor bent.
Ik zuchtte diep en keek een moment naar de grond. Daarna keek ik Evelien aan. Ik ben verkracht. Ik ben meerdere malen verkracht. Ik stopt even. Ik ben verkracht door Stewart.

----------


## lella karima

hoe vond jullie het???

----------


## miss_remix

ga gauw verder meid :Smilie:

----------


## Mocro-Flower

EEn TOPPERTJe  :wohaa:   :love:   :wohaa:

----------


## MrT

:moe:  ....waar halen jullie toch de tijd en de zin vandaan om al deze onzin in te tikken.....  :slapen:

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door MrT_ 
> * ....waar halen jullie toch de tijd en de zin vandaan om al deze onzin in te tikken..... *



jah en waar haal JIJ de tijd en de zin vandaan om al deze onzin te lezen dan...??  :wat?!:  



je doet het g0ed ho0r..

ciao0ooo....!

----------


## miss_remix

....waar halen jullie toch de tijd en de zin vandaan om al deze onzin in te tikken..... 


__________________________________________________ _____

Whahaha  :haha:  !pff wat nou onzin,ik wist gewoon dat dit berichtje van een Man Afkomstig was,wat zit je te zeiken ouwe? Als je dit echt Onzin vind zou jij je niet aanmelden bij Maroc.nl en de tijd te nemen om bij sterke verhalen te kijken.Maar meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:  en

----------


## snake_hunter

meid ga iets anders doen dan een verhaal proberen te schrijven je bakt er nix van.

----------


## miss_para

kan iemand mij vertelle hoe ik een verhaal moet plaatsen want ik wil een verhaal plaatsen van een vriendin van me die het zelf heeft geschreven maar ik snap deze site niet maroc.nl ik kan iemand het me uitlegge 



top verhaal ga verder meid

----------


## Justsiham

Heeyy meissie...leuke verhaal hoor...maar is het nu afgelopen of....?!?!...Ewa....toch mijn complimenten.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..!!...

Ewa groeten Siham...!!

----------


## Justsiham

Enne Miss para...ik heb nog nooit een verhaal geshreven hier..maar ik denk dat je op nieuwe bericht moet drukken...rechts boven...!!...groeten Siham...

----------


## Batata24

uuhh wanneer gaat dit verhaal verder?

----------


## saddamma

hey je doet het goed hoor ga snel verder  :grote grijns: 

en............luister niet naar die onzin van je bakt er nix van en zo 

je doet het egt doen ciao ciao Asmaa  :wohaa:

----------


## marocilias

[GLOW=royalblue]ik vind het echt een heel leuk verhaal geloof het ook en ga door meid[/GLOW] en luister niet naar je bakt er nx van en al die klote shit heb vertrouwen in je zelf  :engel:

----------


## alecia

ik wil een VERVOLG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! want je verhaal is  :duim:

----------


## gerritderaaf

Ik vind het geweldig. Heb je nog meer verhalen? Als ik jouw was zou ik contact opnemen met een uitgever.

----------

